# Wyeast 1469



## reviled (19/11/08)

Hey guys

After some advice on using this yeast in a hoppy style APA...

Has anyone done this? What will it be like? Ive got about 6 bottles with some 1469 in it and want to get using it, as opposed to US-05...

Thinking something like this...

3kg Pale Ale
1kg Wheat
60 : 10g Galaxy
20 : 15g Galaxy
10 : 15g Galaxy
FO : 10g Galaxy

Would it give me like an American IPA or something? 

Feedback appreciated :icon_cheers:


----------



## newguy (19/11/08)

Other than Belgian or wheat beer strains, you can use pretty much any yeast in a hoppy beer as the hops will tend to hide the yeast character (esters, phenols, etc). That's why 1056 (US-05) is so popular in the hoppy American styles: it doesn't have much character anyway, so it's not a 'shame' to hide them with hops.

I think that 1469 could provide a nice background which would add to the overall depth of flavour in a hoppy brew. By all means, try it! :super:


----------



## GMK (19/11/08)

I have used this before...

Will be interesting but I think it should work well.
Here is the blurb from the website...

Wyeast 1469 PC West Yorkshire Ale 
This strain produces ales with a full chewy malt flavor and character, but finishes dry, producing famously balanced beers. Expect moderate nutty and stone-fruit esters. Best used for the production of cask-conditioned bitters, ESB and mild ales. Reliably flocculent, producing bright beer without filtration.

Attenuation 67-71% 
Alc. Tolerance 9%
Flocculation high 
Temperature Range 64-72F (18-22C)


----------



## buttersd70 (19/11/08)

newguy said:


> That's why 1056 (US-05) is so popular in the hoppy American styles: it doesn't have much character anyway, so it's not a 'shame' to hide them with hops.



personally, I think it would be a shame to hide the character of _this _yeast behind hops......2c obviously, but my whippet is cringing in the corner at the very thought....


----------



## reviled (20/11/08)

Hmmmm, stone fruit aye? Might work well with some Amarillo? Maybe in a Smurtos GA... 

I know its not really the thing to do, its just I have a truck load of gen 1 1469, and only some gen 3 US-05... 

I might just have to try it and see how it all works out... B) 

Thinking of cutting the hop additions back to just 60,20 and FO? As to not mask the yeast as much...


----------



## 3G (20/11/08)

Should be greaat, im doing 40 litre of all amarillo golden ale this week, half with 1007 half with 1469. Might dry hop the 1007 only


----------



## drsmurto (20/11/08)

reviled said:


> Hmmmm, stone fruit aye? Might work well with some Amarillo? Maybe in a Smurtos GA...
> 
> I know its not really the thing to do, its just I have a truck load of gen 1 1469, and only some gen 3 US-05...
> 
> ...



How could i possibly criticise this idea?  

As long as you call it an english bitter and not an APA alls good.... h34r:


----------



## reviled (20/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> How could i possibly criticise this idea?
> 
> As long as you call it an english bitter and not an APA alls good.... h34r:



Hahaha, fair enough then... Sounds good anyway cos I allways brew APA's :lol:


----------



## reviled (20/11/08)

Smurto, have you tried 1469 with your GA?

Just reading the "Stonefruit" part, which is apparantly a character of the Amarillo hops... Might work well?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/11/08)

Popped one of these activator packs last Tuesday, fully swollen 24 hrs later. MFG date was Oct 08.

Brewed an English Bitter last Wednesday, OG 1041, mashed at 68C to retain some body. 
Pitched most of the contents of the activator into 2 litres of the wort on Thursday and then pitched the starter into the remaining wort on Friday. Gravity now at 1014. So that is 27 points in around 5 days.

When I last brewed with this yeast from a sample sent by Kirem it took around 2 weeks to ferment to final gravity.
The sample was certainly older than 1 month by the time I had got around to using it.

What am I getting at?? Well fresh yeast is certainly better if you can time your brewing right. There would certainly have been more viable yeast cells in the fresh starter than the older one I used.

Here is the recipe for 21 L into fermenter.

Noah Spit Bitter

4kg Maris Otter
300g Bairds Medium Xtal (150EBC)
200g Bairds Torrified Wheat
20g Target (60min)
30g EKG (15min)
20g EKG (5min)
West Yorkshire Yeast (Wy#1469)

OG 1041
IBU 30

68C mash.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Popped one of these activator packs last Tuesday, fully swollen 24 hrs later. MFG date was Oct 08.
> 
> Brewed an English Bitter last Wednesday, OG 1041, mashed at 68C to retain some body.
> Pitched most of the contents of the activator into 2 litres of the wort on Thursday and then pitched the starter into the remaining wort on Friday. Gravity now at 1014. So that is 27 points in around 5 days.
> ...




:icon_drool2: Looks nice and Yorky TDA... All you need is a stone square.  

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (27/11/08)

Thanks for the tip re recultivating the yeast, I have six samples of this yeast in the fridge at the moment waiting for my AG upgrade and your brew sounds similar to what I intend to make for my cherry popper: I'll be going Target when I have crack at Brains SA but for now will go fuggly  

Hardened up water a la Pennines:

5 kg Maris Otter
300g Medium Crystal

30g Fuggles 90 mins
20g EKG 20 mins
20g EKG 5 mins

And that yeast.

So I'll make sure I get a good starter going. According to what I have read about the stone square brewing system it takes at least 7 days before racking off whereas many UK yeasts are home and hosed after four or five days. When I used the original smack pack with a partial yorkie I noticed that the fermentation went far longer than the Nottingham that I am more familiar with, as well as a solid cauliflower head that went on for a week.

Cheers


----------



## reviled (28/11/08)

God I love this yeast :icon_drool2: 

I had quite a quick result with the above, I pitched my recipe onto a 1469 yeast cake, it fired up straight away, and in 5 days it was down from 1044 to 1010, it finished, but what I found funny, was there was still quite a big krausen which didnt drop down untill I put the fermenter in the fridge, so it probably takes a while for this yeast to drop out by itself...

Anyways, the beer tastes bloody fantastic! I kegged and force carbed yesterday morning, had a sneaky taste late last night and went back for a couple more! Nice fruityness from the galaxy hops on the nose, but still quite a chewy maltyness in the taste, followed by a subtle fruity finish... Really easy to drink :icon_drunk: 

Smurto, cheers for the advice on dropping the hop additions down to 60,20,FO, it worked really well and the hops arent too much in your face...


----------



## drsmurto (28/11/08)

reviled said:


> God I love this yeast :icon_drool2:
> 
> I had quite a quick result with the above, I pitched my recipe onto a 1469 yeast cake, it fired up straight away, and in 5 days it was down from 1044 to 1010, it finished, but what I found funny, was there was still quite a big krausen which didnt drop down untill I put the fermenter in the fridge, so it probably takes a while for this yeast to drop out by itself...
> 
> ...



The judges at ANAWBS seemed to like that reduced hop schedule h34r:


----------



## kabooby (28/11/08)

I made a beer with this yeast. Mashed @65 OG 1050. Pitched 1 day after smacking straight from the smack pack. 4 days later (5 if you include the day it was pitched) it was down to 1007.

Unfortunately the beer has a slight astringency. This is not from the yeast. It was a split batch and the first batch was fermented with an Alt yeast and had the same astringency.  

At least I have got some on slants for the future

Kabooby


----------



## buttersd70 (28/11/08)

reviled said:


> but what I found funny, was there was still quite a big krausen which didnt drop down untill I put the fermenter in the fridge, so it probably takes a while for this yeast to drop out by itself...



This one is a true top cropper....thats a solid little hat of yeasties floating on top. Skim the top, and it's clear underneath....apart from the top yeast, which continues to float, the yeast in suspension drops like a stone for the 1469.

And if you re pitch the top skimmed yeast....stand back, it might jump out of the fermenter and bite you. :lol: . My case swap beer was brewed with the top skimmed yeast...the bugger finished from 1036 in 3 days, gave me the shock of my life.....and then when I skimmed it, and crash chilled, that one, too, dropped bright really quick. I _love _this yeast...


----------



## reviled (28/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I _love _this yeast...



:wub: Same!!! This was the first liquid yeast I used, definately picked a winner for number1, its all down hill from here  haha


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/12/08)

Here is the krausen on my latest batch using this yeast.

Lovely little top fermenter this one  

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/12/08)

Oh dear Mr Humphries... Mind my pussy with that thing. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## buttersd70 (3/12/08)

Seems I'm not the only one so impressed with their krausen that a photo was in order.  
View attachment 22993


and the ladle I used to skim the top with....
View attachment 22994


----------



## warra48 (12/1/09)

I grew a starter for this yeast last week, and split it into 4. 
Gave one split to balconybrewer this morning.
I'm now growing a further starter from one of the splits, and the esters coming from just 3 litres of wort are amazing.
Like concentrated fruit, raisins etc, unlike anything else I've ever smelt from a yeast starter.
I think this will go great with a hobgoblin like ale I intend to brew this Wednesday.


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/09)

Hobgoblin also have taken the Thames Valley brand Brakspears under their wing and brew their beers using the double-drop system etc etc. I drank many Brakspears in my youth and remember them as a quite fruity ale as well. However I note that WYeast also have a thames valley 1275 ...buuuuttt..... I see that it's described as LOW FRUIT esters :huh: :huh: so the Yorkie may fit the bill better, strangely.

My first AG 1469 has turned out so delicious I'm thinking of erecting a shrine to it with candles and a bronzed 1469 smackpack :lol:


----------



## kram (12/1/09)

warra48 said:


> I think this will go great with a hobgoblin like ale I intend to brew this Wednesday.


Is that one of the Hobgoblin-like recipes floating around on here?


----------



## warra48 (12/1/09)

This is the recipe I plan to brew. It's not a Hobgoblin clone, but in that style.


Type: All Grain
Date: 14/01/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Robert 
Boil Size: 32 L Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.70 % 
350.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
50.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 0.87 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.87 % 
30.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.52 % 
26.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #WY1469) [Starter 2500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.43 % 
Bitterness: 35.3 IBU 
Est Color: 36.0 EBC 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## kram (12/1/09)

Thanks warra


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

BribieG said:


> Hobgoblin also have taken the Thames Valley brand Brakspears under their wing and brew their beers using the double-drop system etc etc. I drank many Brakspears in my youth and remember them as a quite fruity ale as well. However I note that WYeast also have a thames valley 1275 ...buuuuttt..... I see that it's described as LOW FRUIT esters :huh: :huh: so the Yorkie may fit the bill better, strangely.
> 
> My first AG 1469 has turned out so delicious I'm thinking of erecting a shrine to it with candles and a bronzed 1469 smackpack :lol:



Treat the bugger right, michael, and you can _force _fruit form it....1275 was my first liquid yeast. I initially dropped the beggar at 36 hrs, and the taste....incredible.

pshhht to all the "rack and thou shalt oxidise" nay-sayers. Kentish bloody faeries.


----------



## vykuza (23/8/10)

I've used this yeast, or more accurately the Proculture Wood Ale pro-103 for a couple batches of Landlord over the past month or so.

I've just cubed a foreign extra stout with oats at 1.070 mashed at 67 and I've got a nice 1469/Pro-103 slurry on hand. 

Will this yeast be attenuative enough to make a drinkable stout? Last batch I did at 1.049 only got 65% attenuation and was mashed lower. I'm concerned that this yeast will leave the stout too sweet.

Thoughts? Anyone used this yeast with higher gravity worts?


----------

